# Drexel, the new addition(Pics;)



## jmiles50 (Jul 14, 2009)

The baby, is here :!: This is my male Drexel :!: What a stud :roon 

































































Hope everyone enjoys my baby :woot


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

Who is that baby from( the parents)?


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 14, 2009)

Roy and Sky


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 14, 2009)

That 1st pics is great, so curious..lol


----------



## k412 (Jul 14, 2009)

Such a cute baby! Great pictures too. Congratulations. :-D


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 14, 2009)

man everyone talking about how there tegu is out and about.. and i only got to see mine for 45 minutes max...my wife is wondering if im playing a trick on her.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 14, 2009)

He's been back and forth. Hiding then out and about!


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 14, 2009)

myn is named norgbert. from harry potter. which i am going to see in four hours!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> Roy and Sky




Ive noticed that the babies from sky have more of a passive turquoise green and the Purdy babies have more a bright lime green . I found this interesting.


----------



## 4Horse (Jul 14, 2009)

What an awesome little Tegu! He/she looks so inquisitive.

My husband thought I was playing a joke on him also, because my Tegu, Tank, had already retired to his hide by the time he'd get home from work in the evenings! He didn't get a chance to see Tank till the weekend!!! :lol:


----------



## Beasty (Jul 14, 2009)

AWESOME looking little one! :drool 
Congrats! I hope I get one of those to go with my Extreme boy.
I missed the boat on an unrelated mate to my guy this year.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 14, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> Roy and Sky



Mine is Roy and Sky baby too. Named him Blender. (Bobby's idea) It was gonna be Dooney but Blender just clicked.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/</a><!-- m -->

I will have a vid soon. I still have to post it to Youtube first.

He has been in and out of hiding all day. Exploring his cage climbing the plants and burrowing.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was told only a few on the forum have Roy and Sky babies


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 14, 2009)

I think three of us is all.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Is this guy going to have a white head?!


----------



## HorseCaak (Jul 15, 2009)

> I think three of us is all.



I have a Roy and Sky baby as well. Mine is being held by Bobby though until I get back from my vacation. So i haven't seen my little girl yet. How many does that make? Just 4 of us?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 15, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> jmiles50 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy and Sky
> ...




Blender is a good name. I thought you had a Roy x Purdy? Did you change it? Isnt that the whole reason you started Ms Purdy and others.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jul 15, 2009)

oOo.. So cute! Congrats!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh sorry Richard! Yes, he's a Whitehead


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 15, 2009)

No problem J 8) It looks like he is going to have a white head like an Extreme!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 15, 2009)

That would be about as cool as it get's!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 15, 2009)

In one of the pics is his color really green all the way down on the sides like that?! Or is the camera playing tricks.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 15, 2009)

Not camera tricks. He's definetly green down the flanks(for now)


----------

